# Hatch



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Goose scouting daily over a 280 square mile area of NLP, I have got to say this is the most incredible hatch I have seen from end to end.. We had a good hatch last year and all the jennies must have laid.. Seemingly every field has a flock of turkeys right now, I am seeing turkeys in areas I have not seen birds in years. 

Not only are their hens with poults but hens with lots of poults 6-8+ per hen.. I have seen very few lone hens or adult hen groups. I have been equally impressed with Jake and Gobbler groups as well.. 

Has me very excited


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Can't go for a ride in the morning without running into a bunch of turkeys. 

I'm seeing a ton of hens/poults.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

And the predators are going to have a field day if we get a normal winter.

I'm scared we may be above carrying capacity.

Record hatch + record drought + normal winter = big winter kill.

We'll see. It should be a good year for fall turkey hunters though!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> And the predators are going to have a field day if we get a normal winter.
> 
> I'm scared we may be above carrying capacity.
> 
> ...


We are by no means above carrying capacity up here just rebounding in some areas.. Too me carrying capacity is a weird thing to tabulate in a northern environment with turkeys. 

We were very lucky here with the drought, it looked like all ag was in shambles, but we got five inches of rain that much of S Mi did not see and seems as if most ag, goose hunting has rebounded and is pretty much normal..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> We are by no means above carrying capacity up here just rebounding in some areas.. Too me carrying capacity is a weird thing to tabulate in a northern environment with turkeys.
> 
> We were very lucky here with the drought, it looked like all ag was in shambles, but we got five inches of rain that much of S Mi did not see and seems as if most ag, goose hunting has rebounded and is pretty much normal..


 
We got rocked down here by the dry stuff. 

As far as carrying capacity goes, I truly believe in them, although I guess the Northern lower and Southern lower are two different animals. I know the populations have been down by you guys, whereas we're busting out of the seams around here. I think we'll see a big winter kill if we get hammered by ice and snow, compounded by the lack of crops.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Seeing good groups of birds around my area.....some groups in the 20's , but then again just the other day I saw a hen with only 2 young ones. Not seeing many jakes/toms yet....maybe once the leaves fall.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> We got rocked down here by the dry stuff.
> 
> As far as carrying capacity goes, I truly believe in them, although I guess the Northern lower and Southern lower are two different animals. I know the populations have been down by you guys, whereas we're busting out of the seams around here. I think we'll see a big winter kill if we get hammered by ice and snow, compounded by the lack of crops.


When I hunt downstate the first week its amazing, from what i have experienced some of the finest hunting in the country.. 

If I lived down there, I would have a well trained turkey dog, never goose, deer, duck hunt again, and I would take advantage of the liberal tags.


----------

